# Watchco Seamaster 300 To Vintage Big Triangle Classic



## marley1966

I have a Watchco Seamaster 300 which Iâ€™ve had for 6 months, and jolly nice it is too. I had real hassle getting it from Australia as it went missing in the post for 2 months and I aged 10 years during that time. Watchco were fantastic to deal with though, and offered to pay up on insurance, but it turned up in the end. The one gripe I have with the watch is the use of luminova on the dial and hands. All the other Omega remade parts are indistinguishable from the original parts. But luminova isnâ€™t, well, quite right. It does not turn a lovely vintage yellow.

I had the good fortune to stumble upon a fake SM300 watch for sale the other day (from a reputable gentleman who was selling it as such having acquired a real RM SM300), and this particular example had a genuine (and I do mean genuine) non-date big triangle dial and sword hands. It passes every check from stubbies, pin pricks, fonts, open numerals, aged tritium, hands width etc. The 552 movement number is19,xxx,xxx which puts it at 1962, so I donâ€™t think the dial and movement are from the same watch. It keeps perfect time.

So, I replaced the movement/dial/hands of my Watchco SM300 with the vintage big triangle movement/dial/hands.

Given that the Watchco is technically a frankenwatch anyway (no disrespect meant), I now have a new old stock condition SM300 with big T dial, and no luminova in sight!

If anybody wants a watchco movement/dial/handsâ€¦


----------



## jasonm

Result!

I love the SM300 but agree the Watchco Luminova dial/hands dont look right....

Sounds like yours is the best of both worlds!

Pics please


----------



## marley1966

Not sure how to post pics, I am pretty new to the forum, so help would be appreciated. Want to show this baby off...


----------



## jasonm

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## marley1966

http://s611.photobucket.com/albums/tt195/M...current=sm1.jpg

http://s611.photobucket.com/albums/tt195/M...current=sm2.jpg

http://s611.photobucket.com/albums/tt195/M...current=sm3.jpg

http://s611.photobucket.com/albums/tt195/M...current=sm4.jpg


----------



## pg tips

if you copy and paste the "*IMG Code - *Forums & Bulletin Boards" bit you get the pic


----------



## Stuart Davies

I have a Watchco SM300 which i just love but whatt you have there - as Jase say's - is the best of both worlds - fantastic!


----------



## marley1966




----------



## marley1966

Glad you guys approve, I've been wearing it today and I love its new vintage look. I now have the Watchco movement/dial/hands up for grabs if anyone wants it.


----------



## JonW

Wahoo! really nicely done mate. well done 

I have a watchco with date that I really like. Its just so 'usable'. Im interested in the old parts if you want rid of them, drop me an email to my forum userid at the website in my sign off


----------



## marley1966

JonW said:


> Wahoo! really nicely done mate. well done
> 
> I have a watchco with date that I really like. Its just so 'usable'. Im interested in the old parts if you want rid of them, drop me an email to my forum userid at the website in my sign off


Sure mate

I'm new to this forum so i don't have access to the messages. Send me a message on Ebay with user id sgtgrub*123


----------



## JonW

Seems ebay wont let me contact you...

-------------------------------------------------------------------

My Messages: Contact Member

The form is not available at this time.

You are attempting to communicate about an invalid item.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

i think it will be easier for you to email me: JonW at the deskdivers dot com website listed in my signoff... I dont like putting my email address in plain sight on the net for bots to find...


----------



## ditchdiger

love it,want it

but ime confused which bits were fake on the fake?

have you put the bits from the fake in the watchco case?

and the bits left over from the watchco arent the same?


----------



## jasonm

The fake had kosher dial and hands, so these were put on the Watchco sm300

The 'original' watchco dial and hands are modern Luminova Omega remanufactured ones so dont look vintage which is what Marley wanted...

I think


----------



## marley1966

jasonm said:


> The fake had kosher dial and hands, so these were put on the Watchco sm300
> 
> The 'original' watchco dial and hands are modern Luminova Omega remanufactured ones so dont look vintage which is what Marley wanted...
> 
> I think


Ha ha! Yep, you got it! I'm not knocking the Watchco, it is superb, it's just that I like that aged tritium look, and the Watchco does not come with the big triangle dial, which was the version issued to the Royal Navy and Special Forces.

The movement is dated 1962, does anyone know if the big triangle Seamasters were produced as early as 1962? It would be great to think the movement and dial are from the same watch.


----------



## ditchdiger

so if you put the wtachco bits in the fake [is that the case or the amalganation of bits ] you have a secound watch?

if so have you any pictures and would you sell it?


----------



## marley1966

ditchdiger said:


> so if you put the wtachco bits in the fake [is that the case or the amalganation of bits ] you have a secound watch?
> 
> if so have you any pictures and would you sell it?


Yes, it now makes a second watch which is fake case, bezel, case back (with military markings) and, what I think is an original crystal (hasa small omega logo in the centre), containing Wtachco movement, dial and hands.

JonW was quick offf the block, he has just contacted me and bought it!


----------



## JonW

Yep all sorted and another project for my watchbox, cheers Marley 

For those that know me well, Id have to assert that perhaps my new years resolution for 09 will be restoration of my projects... hmm... LOL


----------



## marley1966

JonW said:


> Yep all sorted and another project for my watchbox, cheers Marley
> 
> For those that know me well, Id have to assert that perhaps my new years resolution for 09 will be restoration of my projects... hmm... LOL


What are your plans for it Jon?


----------



## JonW

Not 100% sure yet, I tend to let Karma decide for me... Ive had some mental good karma this week with Tudor subs, and all may well be revealed when that project comes to fruition. The SM300 will one day be a great compliment to my date version perhaps


----------



## marley1966

JonW said:


> Not 100% sure yet, I tend to let Karma decide for me... Ive had some mental good karma this week with Tudor subs, and all may well be revealed when that project comes to fruition. The SM300 will one day be a great compliment to my date version perhaps


I'm intrigued! I would love to take on a Tudor Sub project, they don't come cheap though!


----------



## JonW

Sadly youre too right about the last bit... I sold may last one to Guy about 18mths ago and regretted it eversince. sigh. Since then theyve more than doubled in price  I paid more for a dead 'project' than i did for a minter back in 2006


----------



## marley1966

JonW said:


> Sadly youre too right about the last bit... I sold may last one to Guy about 18mths ago and regretted it eversince. sigh. Since then theyve more than doubled in price  I paid more for a dead 'project' than i did for a minter back in 2006


Have you got a case for the Watchco movement?


----------



## JonW

nope, the SM300 is a long termer... It will get worn as it is for now. To be honest, Ive plenty needing TLC and I'll see what turns up for the SM300


----------



## marley1966

JonW said:


> nope, the SM300 is a long termer... Ive plenty needing TLC and I'll see what turns up


I'll keep my eyes peeled for you.

I missed a rare find the other week. I work in central London and there is an antique market in Covent Garden every Monday. I'm there at 8.30am before work, just in case something good comes up. The other week a big triangle, dated Seamaster 300 was on sale for Â£700, in great condition, and running well. I assumed it was a fake at that price and passed on it. I went to work and researched online how to spot a fake. It was not a fake. It was 100% genuine. And it was 100% sold the following Monnday. I was 100% gutted!


----------



## JonW

Cheers mate 

LOL, yeah thats the rub with stuff like that, youve got to strike while the iron is hot. But there will always be another along given time, this is a hobby of patience Ive discovered over the years...


----------



## marley1966

JonW said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> LOL, yeah thats the rub with stuff like that, youve got to strike while the iron is hot. But there will always be another along given time, this is a hobby of patience Ive discovered over the years...


My girlfriend thinks I'm mad. Her watch cost Â£20 and it tells the time, which is what it is supposed to do. She may have a point...

:lol:


----------



## JonW

Ahh, well you will find a lot of sympathy with many here having found the same story with their other halves







:huh: :lol:


----------

